# currently living with HIS mom



## khsm (Nov 14, 2015)

where do i start, ok long story short. I moved out, we have a 5 and a 4 year old. I honestly dont think he's putting in an effort to see his kids, I moved out saturday with the boys and he's seen them everyday except sunday which i love that he sees them. but he sees them because the bus route drops them off at his place now. that being said his mom lives about 10-15 mins away from his place, i wake up and hour earlier (no problem, idc) to get them dressed and take them to school. the bus drops them off to him, he asked me today if our youngest was going to be dropped off at his place. I said no, he asked why I said "its a waste of gas driving out there" I'm not saying that I don't mind taking him to school but i'm not using my gas, im driving his moms car. So all he said was "ok bye" and has ignored my text and calls ever since 0 me trying to keep my calm, I sent him a text and said "this could easily be solved if you just answered your phone" I could call the bus route and have him picked up at my mother in laws and dropped off at his place but he's not listening.. ugh.. why!?!?!?


----------

